# Material you'd like to sell



## benda36 (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

I'm planning on taking the PE exam in October, and was wondering if anyone would be willing to sell some of their study material. I'm doing the Fluids/Thermo section in the afternoon.

Thanks in advance!

-Chris

A-10 Mechanical Systems Engineer


----------

